# msn



## cam (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi just wandering what reptile breeders have msn messenger


----------



## reptileonthego (Jun 21, 2006)

me but i am not a breeder.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 21, 2006)

ME! im on it rite...wait for it wait for it .....now!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 21, 2006)

me also =p


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, me too

Simone.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 21, 2006)

And me - if I can work it out. I'm trying to chat with simone but I've lost you


----------



## alby (Jun 21, 2006)

me 3


----------



## dpeica (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 21, 2006)

I think i have it, but my comp doesn't support it.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not a breeder...just a reptile keeper....but I too have MSN.


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 21, 2006)

im also not a breeder but also on msn if anyone want's to chat its scotchbo84hotmail.com (include the @ sign in there betwen 4 and hotmail) so i dont get bots cathchin the addy lol
just tell me ure from here and im happy to chat


----------



## bulldogwoma (Jun 21, 2006)

HEY, i think im on there as well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 21, 2006)

Bulldog whats ya contact - email me


----------



## SNKMST (Jun 21, 2006)

I have it and use it to


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone that wants to chat on msn .. [email protected]


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 21, 2006)

Whats MSN? how much does it cost?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 21, 2006)

If anyone is interested, the little 'bar' that has MSNM written on it is the msn messenger button. 

Its a good way to work out if someone has a messenger or not.


----------



## SNKMST (Jun 21, 2006)

Pete: MSN is free !!!

http://get.live.com/messenger/overview


----------



## shellshock (Jun 21, 2006)

we have it


----------



## Spike14 (Jun 21, 2006)

Pete msn is sortoff like a chat room except you have list of freinds, and you can have personal one on one conversations with one person of your desire, or several on on one convo's or even have several people in a convo at one time talking, ask pugs next time you see him he might be able to set it up for ya living so close and explain how it works


----------



## pixie (Jun 21, 2006)

im not a breeder but i also have msn.,


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 21, 2006)

Spike14 said:


> you have list of freinds


 Then with it being free its a waste of money for me!!!


----------



## SNKMST (Jun 21, 2006)

HAHAhahahah


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah me too i got it but im no breeder

if you want it just pm me


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 21, 2006)

on msn how can i set it up so i can do live videos??


----------



## SNKMST (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you mean like via a webcam?


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 21, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> If anyone is interested, the little 'bar' that has MSNM written on it is the msn messenger button.
> 
> Its a good way to work out if someone has a messenger or not.



ooooooo

Watch my postcount fly as I have to type words and hit submit to see what my little bar thingy says.....

Edit note: Well, blow me away and call me Samantha!!


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah my brother uses it but i dont know how to set it up.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Im pretty sure it was with MSN


----------



## snakeeyes (Jun 21, 2006)

i also have msn - shy_snake at hotmail.com


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 21, 2006)

[email protected]

Simone


----------



## pixie (Jun 21, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Hally (Jun 21, 2006)

im not a breeder but if any wats to chat im always up for it...aminorbshar[email protected]


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 21, 2006)

well I got it and I just video chatted with simone!!!


----------



## theplantguys (Jun 21, 2006)

me too !
[email protected]


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 21, 2006)

haha yay 

you excited now peter?

half the time with my bro i forget we video chatting somedays we can be connected for hours and end up forgetting its connected

can be interesting


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 22, 2006)

Awww...Peter I'm pouting now....you haven't added me....


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 22, 2006)

westhamsc at hotmail dot come always open for a chat


----------



## mertle (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone welcome to add me, I have msn

[email protected]


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 22, 2006)

Wrasse- you make me giggle!


----------



## triptych_angel (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm a breeder, but not of reptiles... 8) :lol: 

I'm adding a few more to my list................block me if you can't stand me :lol:

[email protected]


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 22, 2006)

mine is:
anyone can add me, just let me know that your from here 

[email protected]


----------



## Slateman (Jun 22, 2006)

My wife have PMS is that it? She chat about it a lot. Sometimes to much..


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 22, 2006)

Slateman, TMI


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 22, 2006)

I have MSN Messenger too. [email protected] Also Yahoo Instant Messenger. [email protected]


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 22, 2006)

i am on msn as well.

Soulweaver1914 (@hotmail.com)


----------



## major (Jun 22, 2006)

i am


----------



## RevDaniel (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah i have it also. [email protected]


----------



## Luke_G (Jun 22, 2006)

I have MSN also ( sound familar?) [email protected]

Havnt set up the internet at my new house yet, so wont be online that often.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 22, 2006)

i also have msn i have multi-ply accounts, this is the one that i use to chat to snake peoples 
aussie_snake at hotmail.com
and other friends also

all those people who i just added and dont have a clue who i am, you do now


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## wateva (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected] my sister made this account havent changed it yet


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 22, 2006)

> [email protected] my sister made this account havent changed it yet


LMAO


----------



## tnkkkbl (Jun 22, 2006)

me 4 ( tankdv8 hotmail.com ) u no where the @ goes


----------



## misky (Jun 22, 2006)

feel free to add me.... psycholuxie at hotmail.com


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, you think that addie is bad. I got stuck with psycho_simone because my boyfriend at the time created it as a joke with my brothers. My brothers reckoned i get the look of Norman Bates out of the movie PSYCHO when i am really really angry. Its stuck for the last ten years. And my antics at the football that have been seen on tele over the last few years have not assisted me.

Simone.


----------



## OuZo (Jun 22, 2006)

zvissaritis @ snotmail but I don't use it often (spell that wrong and you'll never see me lol)


----------



## staffsrule (Jun 22, 2006)

Mine is [email protected]


----------



## kahn_10 (Jun 22, 2006)

me tooo - [email protected]
17/m ladies


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 22, 2006)

michaelmoore63 at hotmail.com


----------



## jessop (Jun 24, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 24, 2006)

mine is dvd-clone at hotmail dot com 

ohh and btw all you people who did put up there full e mail address there are people/machines that go around and collect that infomation it may look silly writing it as it is but its better than getting a heap emails 
just thought i would let you know it happend to me it was not here but where it happend but it might just letting you know


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 24, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## ether (Jun 24, 2006)

alex_ether @ hotmail.com


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 24, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## pixie (Jun 25, 2006)

dont knock dodgy email addys, im sure we all have had one in the past  i know i have


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep if anyone wants to say hi when they see me on line [email protected]
Rosemary


----------



## Rennie (Jun 25, 2006)

Alright, I started a hotmail account but it doesn't want to let me log in to msn messenger, just normal mail. Any suggestions?

[email protected]


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 25, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## cam (Jun 25, 2006)

Rennie this happened to me i think you have to create a passport or something


----------



## Rennie (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I worked out the problem (thanks to Kersten), at work I have Windows Messenger (which is crap) instead of MSN messenger. I tried to install the real one but it (well, the IT people who try to stop us downloading anything) won't let me, so I'll just have to keep annoying people here instead :twisted:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 25, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 26, 2006)

How cool- I have new friends   

Its nice to get to know people a bit better- amazing how much you find out you have in common  or Not! :shock: 

Nah, seriously- everyone I've chatted to has been awesome! Rennie, does the computer have a disk drive? You could put MSN onto a CD, and load it from there


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess this sounds truly stupid... but how does msn differ from email? Forgive me, for I am very old, good with snakes, terrible with technology... I could ask someone discreetly, but what the hell!

Jamie.


----------



## OuZo (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Jamie,

Msn is an instant messenger..instead of sending an email and waiting for a reply you send a message to someone and they get it instantly and can reply straight away as well. And if you get yourself a webcam and a mic it's pretty much like having a video call. It can be fun, and a lot easier to have a conversation than email lol


----------



## hornet (Jun 26, 2006)

i to have msn, i am not breeding yet but with any luck buy the end of the year i will have my first clutch. my addy is [email protected], just tell me you are from the site when u add me


----------



## Macca (Jun 26, 2006)

I have dabbled with it, mmcfadden81 at hotmail.com


----------

